# Glue for Patches?



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Folks,
I have patches that a customer wants heat pressed. The patches do not have glue on them, so my question is what type of glue & how long to press and temp.?

Many Thanks,
Todd


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Hi threedog. I think patches normally come with the adhesive, rather than getting is separately. If the patch doesn't have adhesive, it is likely designed to be sewn on. If your patch is really flat, you may be able to use t-shirt vinyl around the edges to fasten it. For that matter, you may be able to use the vinyl instead of the patches. I'm not sure if your patches are decorative or just something to cover a hole...


----------



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

It is an award patch and going on a bandanna. 

The patch does not have any glue on the back.

I have some Patch Attach glue for patches, just don't how long or how hot to heat press.....

Any help would be great.

Todd


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Hello!
I've made some patches by myself
I screenprinted my patches,then cut a shape,
Iron the form-flex on,so it's not so thin,
iron the form flex under the shirt-so it doesn't wrinkles while sewing,
put some adhesive spray on the patch-so it stays in one place on the shirt,
and sew it on with thick zig-zag stitch with regular sewing machines.
Looks good-but too much work...
And it took me some time to find form-flex-I even posted a question about it:
Pellon that looks like a regular fabric

And they have this adhesive material in Jo-ann store,i don't remember the name-that has glue on both sides.I don't now how long it holds the patches...


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

You could also use fabric glue instead of heat pressing. It's availabe at the fabric store.

Use it in a well ventilated area...it has a very strong odor.

Keep some toothpicks handy to pick up any excess before it dries.


----------



## p3squared (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't had great success with the fabric glue, is there a particular brand some has found to actually work. With the patches, I have found the way they are sewn on makes all the difference and you can't tell if it is sewn on versus heat pressed. (figured that one out with the Naval Sea Cadets).


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

p3squared said:


> I haven't had great success with the fabric glue, is there a particular brand some has found to actually work. With the patches, I have found the way they are sewn on makes all the difference and you can't tell if it is sewn on versus heat pressed. (figured that one out with the Naval Sea Cadets).


I agree with you that sewing is always preferable to gluing or heat pressing. It provides a much nicer finished product.


----------

